# sicher nur eine Anfängerfrage



## Frantec (18. November 2013)

Hallo, bin von Silkypix auf Photoshop ( Wunsch des AG ) umgestiegen und gerade dabei die etwas anderen Funktionsumfänge zu ergründen 
Ein etwas merkwürdiges Verhalten der Funktion Auto-Farbton kann ich mir dabei nicht erklären.
Wenn ich ein "neues" unbearbeitetes Foto mit dieser Funktion belegen will, färbt es das ganze Bild schwarz ? 
Meine Frage dazu: Warum ist das so und wie bekomme ich hier eine andere Voreinstellung.
Vieles konnte ich hier in verschiedenen Forumsbeiträgern bereits als nützliche Information für einen Anfänger umsetzen.

Ich habe auf dem Firmenrechner PS-CS6 am laufen
Über einen Tipp würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG
Frantec


----------



## pixelator (18. November 2013)

Strg+L für die Tonwertkorrektur > Optionen. 
Photoshop berechnet mit seinen Auto-Funktionen Kontrast und Farbverteilung mit Sicherheit mathematisch 100% korrekt. Nur ist das, was so ´ne Maschine ausrechnet, selten das was man sich als Mensch so wünscht....

Gruß pixelator


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. November 2013)

Hallo,
soviel ich weiß ist ja Silkypix ein Rawbearbeitungsprogramm udn aus deiner Frage schließe ich das du die Bilder direkt in PS öffnest ohne Camera Raw zu verwenden. Falls ich falsch liege bitte berichtigen.
Wenn du Raw-Bilder bearbeiten willst und ähnliche Funktionen wie bei Silkypix wünscht kannst du Adobes Camera Raw verwenden. Das liegt PS bei und ist am einfachsten zu verwenden wenn du deine Raw-Bilder mittels Bridge öffnest.

Aber nun zu deiner Frage welche ich nicht wirklich beantworten kann da ich um Auto-Funktionen von PS grundsätzlich einen Bogen mache. Aber Grundsätzlich mache die Auto-Farbtonfunktion nichts anderes als im Bild nach Tiefen, Mitteltönen und Lichtern zu suchen und dann die Mitteltöne anhand eines Grauwertes auszugleichen und die Tiefen- und Lichttöne um ca. 0,5% zu beschneiden.

Diese Werte kannst du aber in den Auto-Farbkorrekturoptionen anpassen.

kannst du viellicht mal dein Bild zeigen? Vielleicht hast du ja ein exotisches Ausgangsbild .

Grüße


----------



## Frantec (19. November 2013)

Hallo, Danke für die Informationen.
@ pixelator, Strg+L ist bekannt, bringt aber nichts. Komme dort bei Auto zum gleichen Ergebniss
@ JF.Stieler, ich habe nicht die originalen RAW Dateien genutzt, hier gehts nur jpeg formate.

Problemt bleibt aber noch offen ? ich denke ich mache hier einen typischen Anfängerfehler,
ich mal die Schritte,
- Foto ( normales jpeg foto ) über öffnen aus dem Ordner der interner Festplatte geladen
- Foto ist auch im PS6 sichtbar, dann auf Bild und dann auf Auto-Farbton, 
- nach dem anklicken wird das Foto komplett schwarz ****? nur mit "Schritt zurück" ist es wieder da. Ist sicher ganz einfach aber ich finde einfach nicht den richtigen Knopf sorry. 

 muß dann mal etwas telefonieren.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. November 2013)

Hallo,
auch wenn du jetzt wahrscheinlich keine anderes Format vorliegen hast, JPEG sollte man nach einmaligem Abspeichern nie wieder anfassen. Durch das verlustbehaftete Kompresionsverfahren gehen bei jedem Speichern Dateninformationen verloren und zum Bearbeiten ist durch das Kompressionsverfahren die Gradation des Bildes beschnitten.

Nein du machst nichts falsch. Es muss wohl an dem Bild liegen.
Aber ohne das ich dieses mal gesehen habe kann ich dazu nichts sagen.

Grüße


----------



## Frantec (19. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich gebs auf, habe jetzt auch andere Bilder und sogar andere Formate durch. Meine Telefonhotline ( Kollege ) konnte das auch bei sich nicht reproduzieren. Muß dann was mit meiner Software bzw. der Version von PS6 zu tun haben. Ich kanns leider nicht neu aufspielen da alles nur auf dem Rechner vorliegt. 

mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen, das ein gleiches Phänomen vorliegt bei der Gradationskurve und dort Auto das gleiche schwarze Bild erzeugt. 
Also immer diese Automqatikprogramme, hier muß etwas nicht stimmen.

--> Hier mal die Systemdaten, eventuell fällt ja dort was aus dem Rahmen.

```
Adobe Photoshop Version: 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00) x32
Betriebssystem: Windows XP 32-Bit
Version: 5.1 Service Pack 3
System architecture: AMD CPU-Familie:15, Modell:11, Stepping:2mit MMX, SSE (ganze Zahl), SSE FP, SSE2, SSE3
Physischer Prozessor: 2
Prozessor-Taktfrequenz: 0 MHz
Eingebauter Speicher: 3071 MB
Freier Speicher: 2177 MB
Für Photoshop verfügbarer Arbeitsspeicher: 1683 MB
Von Photoshop verwendeter Arbeitsspeicher: 60 %
Image tile size: 128K
Bildcache: 4
Display: 1
Display Bounds:=  top: 0, left: 0, bottom: 1080, right: 1920 
No video card detected
Seriennummer: 92628298154112804379
Anwendungsordner: C:\Programme\Adobe\PhotoShop CS6 By GeneralMaki\AdobePhotoshopCS6Portable\App\PhotoshopCS6\
Pfad für temporäre Dateien: C:\DOKUME~1\Erster\LOKALE~1\Temp\
Der virtuelle Speicher von Photoshop hat asynchronen E/A aktiviert
Arbeitsvolume(s):
Start, 465,8 GB, 266,3 GB frei
Required Plug-ins folder: C:\Programme\Adobe\PhotoShop CS6 By GeneralMaki\AdobePhotoshopCS6Portable\App\PhotoshopCS6\Required\
Primärer Zusatzmodul-Ordner: C:\Programme\Adobe\PhotoShop CS6 By GeneralMaki\AdobePhotoshopCS6Portable\App\PhotoshopCS6\Plug-ins\
Zusätzlicher Zusatzmodul-Ordner: nicht eingerichtet

Installierte Komponenten
   A3DLIBS.dll   A3DLIB Dynamic Link Library   9.2.0.112   
   ACE.dll   ACE 2011/09/28-18:07:35   1.480428   1.480428
   adbeape.dll   Adobe APE 2011/08/19-17:47:39   66.957545   66.957545
   AdobeLinguistic.dll   Adobe Linguisitc Library   6.0.0   
   AdobeOwl.dll   Adobe Owl 2011/09/28-18:07:35   4.0.73   1.480417
   AdobeOwlCanvas.dll   Adobe Owl Canvas   3.0.68   61.2954
   AdobePDFL.dll   PDFL 2011/09/28-18:07:35   1.407611   1.407611
   AdobePIP.dll   Adobe Product Improvement Program   6.0.0.1323   
   AdobeXMP.dll   Adobe XMP Core 2011/09/20-18:09:10   1.144109   1.144109
   AdobeXMPFiles.dll   Adobe XMP Files 2011/09/20-18:09:10   1.144109   1.144109
   AdobeXMPScript.dll   Adobe XMP Script 2011/09/20-18:09:10   1.144109   1.144109
   adobe_caps.dll   Adobe CAPS   5,0,10,0   
   AGM.dll   AGM 2011/09/28-18:07:35   1.480428   1.480428
   ahclient.dll    AdobeHelp Dynamic Link Library   1,7,0,12   
   altamtlib.dll   AMTLib   6.0.0.22 (BuildVersion: 6.0; BuildDate: Sat Sep 03 2011 18:00:00)   1.000000
   amtlib.dll   AMTLib   6.0.0.75 (BuildVersion: 6.0; BuildDate: Mon Jan 16 2012 18:00:00)   1.000000
   ARE.dll   ARE 2011/09/28-18:07:35   1.480428   1.480428
   AXE8SharedExpat.dll   AXE8SharedExpat 2011/08/23-18:06:42   1.25872   1.25872
   AXEDOMCore.dll   AXEDOMCore 2011/08/23-18:06:42   1.25872   1.25872
   Bib.dll   BIB 2011/09/28-18:07:35   1.480428   1.480428
   BIBUtils.dll   BIBUtils 2011/09/28-18:07:35   1.480428   1.480428
   boost_threads.dll   DVA Product   5.0.0   
   cg.dll   NVIDIA Cg Runtime   3.0.00007   
   cgGL.dll   NVIDIA Cg Runtime   3.0.00007   
   CIT.dll   Adobe CIT   2.0.0.17168   2.0.0.17168
   CoolType.dll   CoolType 2011/09/28-18:07:35   1.480428   1.480428
   dvaadameve.dll   DVA Product   5.0.0   
   dvacore.dll   DVA Product   5.0.0   
   dvaui.dll   DVA Product   5.0.0   
   ExtendScript.dll   ExtendScript 2011/09/16-18:10:52   1.478512   1.478512
   FileInfo.dll   Adobe XMP FileInfo 2011/09/14-18:12:59   1.144051   1.144051
   icucnv36.dll   International Components for Unicode 2009/06/17-13:21:03    Build gtlib_main.9896   
   icudt36.dll   International Components for Unicode 2009/06/17-13:21:03    Build gtlib_main.9896   
   JP2KLib.dll   JP2KLib 2011/09/14-18:12:59   1.225922   1.225922
   libeay32.dll   The OpenSSL Toolkit   0.9.8g   
   libifcoremd.dll   Intel(r) Visual Fortran Compiler   10.0 (Update A)   
   libmmd.dll   Intel(r) C Compiler, Intel(r) C++ Compiler, Intel(r) Fortran Compiler   10.0   
   LogSession.dll   LogSession   2.1.2.1314   
   MPS.dll   MPS 2011/09/16-18:10:52   1.478528   1.478528
   msvcm80.dll   Microsoft® Visual Studio® 2005   8.00.50727.3053   
   msvcm90.dll   Microsoft® Visual Studio® 2008   9.00.30729.1   
   msvcp100.dll   Microsoft® Visual Studio® 2010   10.00.40219.1   
   msvcp71.dll   Microsoft® Visual Studio .NET   7.10.3077.0   
   msvcp80.dll   Microsoft® Visual Studio® 2005   8.00.50727.3053   
   msvcp90.dll   Microsoft® Visual Studio® 2008   9.00.30729.1   
   msvcr100.dll   Microsoft® Visual Studio® 2010   10.00.40219.1   
   msvcr71.dll   Microsoft® Visual Studio .NET   7.10.3052.4   
   msvcr80.dll   Microsoft® Visual Studio® 2005   8.00.50727.3053   
   msvcr90.dll   Microsoft® Visual Studio® 2008   9.00.30729.1   
   pdfsettings.dll   Adobe PDFSettings   1.04   
   Photoshop.dll   Adobe Photoshop CS6   CS6   
   Plugin.dll   Adobe Photoshop CS6   CS6   
   PlugPlug.dll   Adobe(R) CSXS PlugPlug Standard Dll (32 bit)   3.0.0.282   
   PSArt.dll   Adobe Photoshop CS6   CS6   
   PSViews.dll   Adobe Photoshop CS6   CS6   
   SCCore.dll   ScCore 2011/09/16-18:10:52   1.478512   1.478512
   ScriptUIFlex.dll   ScriptUIFlex 2011/04/10-18:12:26   1.460304   1.460304
   shfolder.dll   Microsoft(R) Windows (R) 2000 Operating System   5.50.4027.300   
   ssleay32.dll   The OpenSSL Toolkit   0.9.8g   
   tbb.dll   Intel(R) Threading Building Blocks for Windows   3, 0, 2010, 0406   
   tbbmalloc.dll   Intel(R) Threading Building Blocks for Windows   3, 0, 2010, 0406   
   TfFontMgr.dll   FontMgr   9.3.0.113   
   TfKernel.dll   Kernel   9.3.0.113   
   TFKGEOM.dll   Kernel Geom   9.3.0.113   
   TFUGEOM.dll   Adobe, UGeom©   9.3.0.113   
   updaternotifications.dll   Adobe Updater Notifications Library   6.0.0.14 (BuildVersion: 1.0; BuildDate: BUILDDATETIME)   6.0.0.14
   WRServices.dll   WRServices Tuesday July 19 2011 18:7:24   Build 0.15579   0.15579
   wu3d.dll   U3D Writer   9.3.0.113   


Required plug-ins:

   3D Studio 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Adaptive Wide Angle 13.0
   ADM 3.11x01
   Aquarell 13.0
   Arithmetisches Mittel 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Basrelief 13.0
   Beleuchtungseffekte 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Bereich 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Bildpaket-Filter 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Blendenflecke 13.0
   BMP 13.0
   Buntglas-Mosaik 13.0
   Buntstiftschraffur 13.0
   Chrom 13.0
   Cineon 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Collada 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   CompuServe GIF 13.0
   Conté-Stifte 13.0
   De-Interlace 13.0
   Diagonal verwischen 13.0
   Dicom 13.0
   Differenz-Wolken 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Distorsion 13.0
   Dunkle Malstriche 13.0
   Durchschnitt berechnen 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Eazel Acquire 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Entropie 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Erfassungsbereich 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Extrudieren 13.0
   Farbpapier-Collage 13.0
   Farbraster 13.0
   Fasern 13.0
   FastCore-Routinen 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Feuchtes Papier 13.0
   Filtergalerie 13.0
   Flash 3D 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Fluchtpunkt 13.0
   Fotokopie 13.0
   Fotos freistellen und gerade ausrichten (Filter) 13.0
   Fotos freistellen und gerade ausrichten 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Fresko 13.0
   Für Web und Geräte speichern 13.0
   Gekreuzte Malstriche 13.0
   Gerissene Kanten 13.0
   Glas 13.0
   Google Earth 4 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Grobe Malerei 13.0
   Grobes Pastell 13.0
   HDRMergeUI 13.0
   IFF-Format 13.0
   JPEG 2000 2.0
   Kacheleffekt 13.0
   Kacheln 13.0
   Kanten betonen 13.0
   Kohleumsetzung 13.0
   Konturen mit Tinte nachzeichnen 13.0
   Körnung & Aufhellung 13.0
   Körnung 13.0
   Kräuseln 13.0
   Kreide & Kohle 13.0
   Kreuzschraffur 13.0
   Kristallisieren 13.0
   Kunststofffolie 13.0
   Kurtosis 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Leuchtende Konturen 13.0
   Malgrund 13.0
   Malmesser 13.0
   Matlab-Vorgang 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Maximum 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Median 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Mehrprozessorunterstützung 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Mezzotint 13.0
   Minimum 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Mit Struktur versehen 13.0
   MMXCore-Routinen 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Neigung 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Neonschein 13.0
   NTSC-Farben 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Objektivkorrektur 13.0
   Oil Paint 13.0
   Ölfarbe getupft 13.0
   OpenEXR 13.0
   Ozeanwellen 13.0
   Patchwork 13.0
   PCX 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Pfade -> Illustrator 13.0
   Photoshop 3D-Modul 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Pixar 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   PNG 13.0
   Polarkoordinaten 13.0
   Portable Bit Map 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Prägepapier 13.0
   Punktieren 13.0
   Punktierstich 13.0
   Radialer Weichzeichner 13.0
   Radiance 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Rasterungseffekt 13.0
   Risse 13.0
   Schwamm 13.0
   Schwingungen 13.0
   Selektiver Weichzeichner 13.0
   Solarisation 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Spritzer 13.0
   Standardabweichung 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Stempel 13.0
   Strichumsetzung 13.0
   Strudel 13.0
   Stuck 13.0
   Sumi-e 13.0
   Summe 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Targa 13.0
   Tiefenschärfe abmildern 13.0
   Tontrennung & Kantenbetonung 13.0
   U3D 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Unterstützung für Skripten 13.0
   Varianz 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Variationen 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Verbiegen 13.0
   Verflüssigen 13.0
   Versetzen 13.0
   Verwackelte Striche 13.0
   Videovorschau 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Videovorschau an Gerät senden 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Wavefront|OBJ 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Weiches Licht 13.0
   Wellen 13.0
   WIA-Unterstützung 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Windeffekt 13.0
   Wireless Bitmap 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)
   Wölben 13.0
   Wolken 13.0 (13.020111012.m.258 2011/10/12:21:00:00)

Optional and third party plug-ins:

   Mit Wasserzeichen versehen 4.0
   Wasserzeichen anzeigen 4.0
Nicht geladene Plug-Ins: KEINE

Flash: NONE
Installierte TWAIN-Geräte: OHNE
```


----------



## Frantec (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich  war im Urlaub, habe das Problem leider aber immer noch nicht lösen können. 
Gibts hier noch eine Idee was ich Versuchen kann ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Dezember 2013)

Frantec hat gesagt.:


> Gibts hier noch eine Idee was ich Versuchen kann ?





			
				Frantec hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anwendungsordner: C:\Programme\Adobe\PhotoShop CS6 By GeneralMaki\AdobePhotoshopCS6Portable\App\PhotoshopCS6\


Ja, du könntest versuchen, Photoshop zu kaufen, statt es aus zweifelhaften Quellen zu klauen.
Sorry, dass ich so direkt bin, aber da geht mir echt der Hut hoch, wenn ich ganz oben "Firmenrechner" und "Arbeitgeber" lese und dann auf dem Silbertablett die Tatsache präsentiert bekomme, dass es sich dabei um eine Raubkopie handelt.


----------



## Frantec (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, Danke für die konstruktive Antwort.
Leider oder besser gesagt tatsächlich stimmen meine Angaben. Ich habe keinen Grund hier in einem öffentlichen Forum etwas falsches anzugeben. Wenn deine Behauptungen stimmen sollten was ich aber so nicht glaube, dann ist das zu klären.
Mir ist der Rechner überlassen urden. Ich habe keine Admin-Berechtigung Softare aufzuspielen.


----------

